# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wie heeft een peesonsteking en wie herkend dit?

## Rolinda1966

Ik ben na twee weken pijn in mijn linkerpols te hebben naar de huisarts gegaan.
Dis was op 1 jul i2013
Ze dacht dat ik een polsontsteking had, ik kreeg voor de pijn voor 1 week Naproxen Accord 500 mg (2x daags )
Na een week had ik er nog last van en geen Naproxen meer.
Kon een week daarop niet n en doe alles met 1 armaar een vervangende arts omdat ik een bacterieele oogontsteking had en antibiocia kreeg.
Dus 1 week geen medicijnen geslikt.
Dus na een week 15 juli gebeld met de vervangende huisarts, kreeg de assistente ervoor en alles uitgelegd, ze vond het
niet nodig om mij te laten komen bij een de arts en zei dat ik maar paracetamol moest gaan slikken.
Op 30 juli kon ik eindelijk weer bij mijn eigen huisarts terecht.
Ze schreef mij weer voor 1 week Naproxen Mylan 500 gram voor (2x daags) en deed mij een steunverband om.
Vandaag 6 Augustus 2013 naar de huisarts geweest, Ik zei dat de Naproxen geen verbetering gaven voor de pijn,
maar dat de pijn zich uitbreidde, terwijl ik zoveel mogelijk rust er mee neem, steunverband.
Ze heeft mij geen medicijnen voorgeschreven, gevraagd om eventueel een doorverwijzing voor een brace, meer steun,
Ze vond dat ik die zelf maar moest kopen, want huisartsen schrijven dit haast nooit voor.
Ze wil mij pas na een maand pas doorverwijzen naar een orthopeed, omdat ze 1 maand nog maar te kort vond om daar
heen te gaan.
Dus nog een maand wachten, ik kan niet veel en moet alles maar met 1 hand doen, er zijn veel dingen die ik niet kan doen, bv koken, enz. en erg veel last van mijn pols en hand
Wie heeft ervaringen hiermee? en wat zouden jullie doen als je niet doorwezen wordt

----------


## Rolinda1966

ps. wie heeft ervaring met een peessontstekeing, vergeten neer te zetten

----------

